# Boston Butt and Cowboy Beans



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nuthin special, rubbed her down Friday night and tossed in the fridge. Pulled last night about 8, rubbed the wet spots again, AP Seaoning and some BBQ rub from a bottle. 250° set the blutooth thermometer and went to bed, lol. 0400 temp alarm went off, hit 165, pulled, poured my special juice over it and wrapped it up. Tossed back on till.it hit 200-205 everywhere when probed. Pulled and in the cooler wrapped up.

Opened the egg up a little and tossed some vinison burgers on for Brunch.

Cooked Eggs n Bacon about 0600, made some extra bacon to toss in my beans, with onion, Vinison burger, garlic, a touch of liquid smoke then the beans and BBQ sauce. Heated em to a boil and put in a pan in the oven for 30 min. 

Will pull the pork about 1230 for a 1:30 dinner!

Plate shots this afternoon!


























































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks terrific! We had one yesterday....more today....and will have some tomorrow. Got a good sized one at HEB on sale last week 1 buck a pound!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice. Bought a few 2 weeks ago when Winn Dixie had em on sale. This was last minute decided so no time to defrost, had to spend a few extra $$, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh my.....









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks great. What's the scoop on the cowboy beans? They look delicious.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Oh man drooling


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dammit man! I now have a hurricane plan for the week. Headed to Publix for the ingredients tomorrow.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> Looks great. What's the scoop on the cowboy beans? They look delicious.


I have never like baked beans, the ones from a can... I was at a local place couple months ago and they had cowboy beans? Tried am and was impressed. So did some inerweb searchin found the basics and built on it, lol. 

1lb ground meat
1/2 onion, more or less depending on you
12-16oz bacon
1 can pork n beans
30oz of anyother beans ya like
16oz BBQ sauce

The rest, is whatever else you wanna toss in.

I prefer to put my bacon in with the ground meat as I like it soft, but wife is picky and since I eat on these all week darn near, I make an exception and cook to almost done before mixin in.

I put a dash of liquid smoke in it, a little garlic and salt n pepper. I like pinto, black beans, and for sure butter beans. But any variation will work, just dont skip the vancamp pork n beans. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet you’re fun to be around after a week of steady bean consumption


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

jaster said:


> I have never like baked beans, the ones from a can... I was at a local place couple months ago and they had cowboy beans? Tried am and was impressed. So did some inerweb searchin found the basics and built on it, lol.
> 
> 1lb ground meat
> 1/2 onion, more or less depending on you
> ...


Ohh yeah man.... sounds a million times better than a can of Bush’s baked beans. I’m gonna have to give this a whirl.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

DLo said:


> I bet you’re fun to be around after a week of steady bean consumption


Hahaha, surprisingly when it is part of your regular diet, never effects me. However, give me a Diet dew or a piece of bread..... whew.....

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Looks great! What’s this special sauce for the butt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Rjw615 said:


> Looks great! What’s this special sauce for the butt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a sauce I tossed together, lol. Dr. Pepper, gallberry honey, Sweet Baby Rays and a little tobacco

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Tobacco? I hope you meant tobasco, lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

DLo said:


> Tobacco? I hope you meant tobasco, lol


Wintergreen....


Haha, yep Tabasco, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

*wow jaster tell your wife she married good *


----------

